# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Кто лучший производитель графических чипов?

## sergey_gum

Какие видеокарты больше подходят под современные игры?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

Монопенисуально...
Все хороши сейчас.

----------


## Dime3us

Голосовал за Ati,но думаю что особых отличий нет.Кстати а что такое S3? т.е.полное название?
Off:


> Монопенисуально...


Упал под стул  :lol:  вот это выражение!,надо себе где-нить записать.

----------


## Dark_Blaze

Голосовал за Nvidia,когда у меня была Riva TNT 2 то она тянула то что не тянули компы с лучшими процессорами и большим количеством оперативки,и ваще люблю я Нвидию.Я вот помню что Ати глючная как запорожец...то на ней не идет,это на ней не работает...нафик такое нужно... :Cheesy:

----------


## sergey_gum

> Кстати а что такое S3? т.е.полное название?


http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4706

----------


## Minos

Мне лично строго паралельно, по производительности произведения обоих компаний примерно одинаковы, поэтому отдал свой голос ATI, обычно платы этого производителя тише работают  :Wink: 
S3 только вылазит из ..., ну не буду уточнять откуда, и из достоинств пока имеет только цену.

----------


## Dime3us

> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4706


Ясно...просто в первый раз слышу про такое,и меня смутило что это выставлено наравне с такими монстрами как ATI или Nvidia.

----------


## sergey_gum

> Мне лично строго паралельно, по производительности произведения обоих компаний примерно одинаковы, поэтому отдал свой голос ATI, обычно платы этого производителя тише работают 
> S3 только вылазит из ..., ну не буду уточнять откуда, и из достоинств пока имеет только цену.


У меня с водянкой усё тихо работает  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Еще intel есть, с почти 50% рынка видео, и Via и Sis, и еще кто-то вроде.

----------


## sergey_gum

> Еще intel есть, с почти 50% рынка видео, и Via и Sis, и еще кто-то вроде.


Дык это ж встроеные и годятся только для офисной работы.

----------


## anton_dr

Ну не скажи. Некоторые умудряются на них играть  :Smiley: 
Потом, не уточнял же, что за игры. Многие от пасьянса тащются  :Smiley:

----------


## Minos

> Ну не скажи. Некоторые умудряются на них играть 
> Потом, не уточнял же, что за игры. Многие от пасьянса тащются


Ну, ну не наезжать на САПЕРА  :Wink: , вообще то встроенные сейчас очень даже ничего пошли, на intel 945GL даже DOOM3 запускается вполне нормально.

----------


## RiC

У меня ATi стоит (сейчас x700, до этого 9600/9100/Range были), люблю я их, и не столько за быстрее или медленнее, сколько за поддержку нестандартных частот и разрешений монитора.

----------


## sergey_gum

> У меня ATi стоит (сейчас x700, до этого 9600/9100/Range были), люблю я их, и не столько за быстрее или медленнее, сколько за поддержку нестандартных частот и разрешений монитора.


А как у них с разгоном?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А как у них с разгоном?


А смысл их разгонять???

----------


## sergey_gum

Я просто обожаю выжимать из железа все на что оно способно.

----------


## RiC

> А как у них с разгоном?


Незнаю, даже и не пытался, по идее много не получится и так уже официально разогнан почти до предела, выжимать из него ещё 2-3% я просто смысла не вижу, я бы её лучше тормознул слегка, чтобы кулер не слышать вообще, а то гремит под ухом, негромко но всё-равно надоедает, единственный кулер в яшике, который слышно.

----------


## Iceman

> Незнаю, даже и не пытался, по идее много не получится и так уже официально разогнан почти до предела, выжимать из него ещё 2-3% я просто смысла не вижу, я бы её лучше тормознул слегка, чтобы кулер не слышать вообще, а то гремит под ухом, негромко но всё-равно надоедает, единственный кулер в яшике, который слышно.


Скорость кулера можно регулировать - качни Омеговские драйвера (кстати, лучше официальных, ИМХО). И там есть ATITrayTool (если не напутал, вечером уточню). Шикарная вещь.

----------


## Dime3us

> (кстати, лучше официальных, ИМХО)


А всетаки чем?  :Cheesy:  
А то сейчас у меня получилась такая ерунда что поставил Catalyst 6.1 и даже Control Center неработает (видео x700) мол ошибка инициализации приложения...вот и думаю что делать,толи качать более старый,толи действительно попробовать неофициальные...

----------


## RiC

> Скорость кулера можно регулировать - качни Омеговские драйвера (кстати, лучше официальных, ИМХО). И там есть ATITrayTool (если не напутал, вечером уточню). Шикарная вещь.


fan is not supported, как и предпологал  :Sad: 




> А всетаки чем?  
> А то сейчас у меня получилась такая ерунда что поставил Catalyst 6.1 и даже Control Center неработает (видео x700) мол ошибка инициализации приложения...вот и думаю что делать,толи качать более старый,толи действительно попробовать неофициальные...


Поставь Net.framework 1.1 а не 2.0, можешь прямо поверх 2.0.

Может кто подскжет лучше альтернативу CCC (Cataclism Control Centr) чтобы памяти не жрало сильно, я уже повырубал всё что смог из него - один хрен 50 метров вынь да полож.

----------


## Iceman

> fan is not supported, как и предпологал


Это почему так?
ИМХО, ОМЕГА драйверы, как раз, работают более стабильно, чем официальные. И управления фенечками и примочками "ширше и лучшее" :Smiley:  
Естественно, это ИМХО, проверенное на одной отдельно взятой машине.
_http://www.omegadrivers.net/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Abra

Ati или nVidia, intel или AMD извечные споры...
У производителей графики весы качаются из стороны в сторону.... 
А правильный ответ звучит так. Под какую видеокарту заточена игра, на той и лучше играется....

----------


## RiC

> Это почему так?


Не в драйверах дело, видюха не стандартная, дизайн PCB другой и т.д. - китайцы постарались, а заодно видать и контроль за частотой кулера "упростили". 
А альтернативу ССС я нашёл, спасибо за ATI tray tool, контрол центр был снесен за ненадобностью, всё что надо есть в Tray tool и апетит у неё не такой сумашедший.

----------


## Iceman

> Не в драйверах дело, видюха не стандартная, дизайн PCB другой и т.д. - китайцы постарались, а заодно видать и контроль за частотой кулера "упростили". 
> А альтернативу ССС я нашёл, спасибо за ATI tray tool, контрол центр был снесен за ненадобностью, всё что надо есть в Tray tool и апетит у неё не такой сумашедший.


 :Smiley:   :Smiley:   :Smiley:  

Я с noname и китайцами давно дел не имею - дороже выходит...

----------


## sergey_gum

> Ati или nVidia, intel или AMD извечные споры...
> У производителей графики весы качаются из стороны в сторону.... 
> А правильный ответ звучит так. Под какую видеокарту заточена игра, на той и лучше играется....


Предлагаешь держать две видюхи?  :20:

----------


## Abra

> Предлагаешь держать две видюхи?


А что еще делать хардкорному геймеру???  :Smiley: 
Имел [email protected] сейчас 6800GT
раньше с одними играми были траблы, теперь с другими. Из современных
Халфа2&ДуМ3
Первая под ати, вторая под нвидию. Как хожь, так и живи  :Smiley:

----------


## Iceman

DOOM3 и на ATI совершенно шикарно идёт ;-0).

----------


## Dime3us

> Поставь Net.framework 1.1 а не 2.0, можешь прямо поверх 2.0.


Спасиб,в нем дело было,только у меня вообще не стояло framework-а никакого.  :Smiley:  



> DOOM3 и на ATI совершенно шикарно идёт ;-0).


Ага,прекрасно бегает,недавно рубился в него  :Cheesy:  правда не пробовал ставить максимальные настройки.

----------


## spitamen

вообщето я голосовал за Нвидиа, но эт зависит не токо иза графического чипа а от производителя игры тоже под какого чипа эт игра наточена  :Smiley: )
оба крутые кроме С3, что то С3 не к тему тут  :Smiley: )))
мы живем в таком мире где заказывает музыку тот у кого есть бабки  :Smiley: )

----------


## Палыч

А мне по барабану. Ибо я не геймер совсем. 
Если я дам название модели видеокарточки, с которой работает мой комп, то все презрительно сморщат носы. 
А меня она вполне устраивает. Её вполне хватает, чтобы обычные приложения юзать, И-нет побраузить и фильмы посмотреть. Мне больше ничего и не нужно.

----------


## Палыч

(В порядке флуда и оффтопика) 



> Монопенисуально...


Правильнее -- Эквипенисуально.
Но всё равно... Дословный перевод это не то... Не отражает всю ёмкость и глубину этого понятия.  :Smiley:

----------


## Delfin

matrox

----------


## Shu_b

> matrox


Cогласен  :Smiley:

----------


## Sunix

на рынке матрокс мертвее мертвого, как и s3. откройте любой прайс фирмы и посмотрите...

----------


## Shu_b

> на рынке матрокс мертвее мертвого


На рынке чего? 3D - да, а вот рынок профессиональных решений (видеообработка, мультимониторность, 2D) там он и живёт. 
А матрасовский DVD-max для TV out вообще непревзойдённая фича.

----------


## sergey_gum

А чё, матрокс до сих пор живет?

----------


## Shu_b

> А чё, матрокс до сих пор живет?


http://www.matrox.com/

----------

